# Directions for Singing the Psalms



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 6, 2015)

Here is Francis Roberts' _Directions for the Right Singing of Scripture Psalms _ (1675) in an easy to read English version. Roberts' 8 directions are very edifying and helpful in singing the psalms with the most spiritual profit.


Roberts (1609–1675) was an influential English puritan, who wrote a massive introduction to the Bible (_The Key of the Bible..._), from where this 12 page excerpt was taken. The webpage has a link to a PDF version for reading, downloading or printing off.



Directions for Singing the Psalms - Francis Roberts​

Hope it may be of use to you in being encouraged in the Lord.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 6, 2015)

Is there a paper version? I cannot find any


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Mar 9, 2015)

Ademola,

Yes there is. It is linked on the webpage as downloading the 'PDF'. Here it is. Hope it is a blessing to you.

https://reformedtheologybooks.files...for-the-right-singing-of-scripture-psalms.pdf


----------



## jandrusk (Mar 9, 2015)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

